
Sir Michael Atiyah has passed away - pizza
https://royalsociety.org/news/2019/01/tribute-to-former-president-of-the-royal-society-sir-michael-atiyah/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885082)

